
Securing the Vote: Protecting American Democracy (2018) - sohkamyung
https://www.nap.edu/catalog/25120/securing-the-vote-protecting-american-democracy
======
sohkamyung
A write-up on the document can be found at [1]

[1] [https://freedom-to-tinker.com/2018/09/11/securing-the-
vote-n...](https://freedom-to-tinker.com/2018/09/11/securing-the-vote-
national-academies-report/)

